# All inclusive buffet holiday



## Claire72 (Apr 29, 2018)

hi my 11 year old daughter has this week been diagnosed with T1D, does anyone have any experience of taking their child away yo another country for buffet holidays? We are due to pay our balance soon and if it's going to be too stressful will just cancel and do something else.


----------

